# Results - May 29-June 4, 2006



## dougreed (Jun 12, 2006)

2x2x2:*
1. Erik Akkersdijk.............4.90
2. Thom Barlow.................6.12
3. Bob Burton..................9.78*
4. Michael Fung...............14.74

3x3x3:*
1. Yu Jeong-Min...............14.29
2. Andrew Kang................14.44
3. Erik Akkersdijk............17.08*
4. Michael Fung...............17.82
5. Thom Barlow................19.08
6. Gilles van den Peereboom...20.56
7. Bob Burton.................22.10
8. Patrick Kelly..............31.99
9. Imad Khan..................49.15

4x4x4:*
1. Michael Fung.............1:07.40
2. Erik Akkersdijk..........1:28.36
3. Andrew Kang..............1:43.80*

5x5x5:*
1. Michael Fung.............2:16.77
2. Andrew Kang..............3:24.21*


----------



## Hazel (Mar 30, 2018)

12-year bump! It's fun to see that back in 2006 people were getting low-2 minute averages in 5x5 and winning the forum competition, and now you need at least a sub-1 average. With a 2:16 average you won't even get into the top 30 in the forum competitions now. How long will it be before a sub-1 minute average won't earn you a high spot in these types of competitions? Will that ever happen?
Sorry for such an old and slightly off-topic bump, I just find this interesting and I'd like to hear the thoughts of others.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2018)

Wow, how did you find this thread? Mats and I have been looking for the oldest forum competition results, but have not been able to go beyond the fifth competition of 2007. We would love to include the earlier results if we can find them; if you can locate them, please PM me or Mats Bergsten with the links to them. Thanks for finding this!

By the way, a 2:16.77 5x5x5 time was pretty impressive back then. At that point, about the only person who could consistently sub-2 a 5x5x5 was Frank Morris. Remember that at the time, the V-Cubes weren't out yet, and even though it might seem silly to think it now, when the V-Cube 5x5x5 came out it was a huge improvement over previous hardware.


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Wow, how did you find this thread? Mats and I have been looking for the oldest forum competition results, but have not been able to go beyond the fifth competition of 2007. We would love to include the earlier results if we can find them; if you can locate them, please PM me or Mats Bergsten with the links to them. Thanks for finding this!
> 
> By the way, a 2:16.77 5x5x5 time was pretty impressive back then. At that point, about the only person who could consistently sub-2 a 5x5x5 was Frank Morris. Remember that at the time, the V-Cubes weren't out yet, and even though it might seem silly to think it now, when the V-Cube 5x5x5 came out it was a huge improvement over previous hardware.


I just went to "Forum Competitions" and went to the last page, those ones are closed for replies though so I went forward a few pages from there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 31, 2018)

Wow, thanks! That ability must have changed recently; it used to stop at 20 pages. It's really nice we can see that now; Mats might have some more work to do in the near future.


----------

